# Milltronics ML17



## azhawki (Mar 17, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with a Milltronics Lathe ?  I have found one to consider for my little shop and know little about the machine.


----------



## dickr (Mar 20, 2013)

First thing I would do is go to Milltronics and see how current that model is and if they still service it and you can get parts. Not for them working on it but to be sure the programs and electronics can be worked/serviced. I have heard their early versions were dropped. With that said maybe some one much more familiar will speak up. Lots of fellas here with the CNC know how.
dickr


----------



## Richard King (Mar 20, 2013)

I Googled  "does anyone have problems with a Milltronics ML17 e and 2 threads from 2 other forums can up   Try that.


----------



## azhawki (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the thoughtful suggestions. I will follow up and keep all posted on the progress.


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Mar 21, 2013)

WAY too big for my garage.


----------

